# 06 taillights



## LVTiffy (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a brand new 06' Nissan Sentra 1.8 Special Edition..About a week ago, I noticed that someone busted my taillight..the light itself within isn't broken...The cover thing is...The dealer wants $120 just for that single light itself. I went on ebay and there are some good prices on altezzas and other lights but nothing for an 06 only like 05 and older...does an 05' light fit on a 06' nissan? any good websites u can let me check out?


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

i believe it will fit i had 03 aftermarket tails in mine and i had to drill new holes for the bolts. but now i have 04 Spec tails and they fit right in, try getting those, they look better and you might be able to find them cheap on ebay.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

00-03 are the same, 04 and 05 are the same, I havn't seen a 06 yet, but if the taillights are the same design as the 05 my guess is they will fit the same.


----------



## LVTiffy (Jan 6, 2006)

would this work

http://www.racerwheel.com/rt100492.html


----------



## LVTiffy (Jan 6, 2006)

or this

http://www.racerwheel.com/rt101138.html


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'd be weary of the first one because "00-04" shouldn't be correct, it should be "00=03" and "04-05 with 06 being in question.

are your taillights the same as the 04/05?


----------



## SpunkyB15 (Sep 14, 2005)

this site makes altezza looking lights for the 04-05 i dunno about the 06 might have the same bolt patten might not...i dunno? you can always drill holes to make them fit BTW the lights are $119 + shipping
http://www.customenterprise.com/viewer/ProductPages/0405Tails.asd/vts/design015


----------



## superstorm (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm 100% sure they are the same. I was just over at the dealer for an oil change and looking at the 06. Looks just like my 05.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Good luck with the lights but is it just me? Whats going on with all the manufactureres using round circles overlaying each other for lights? What gives? I drive an 01 b15 and I love my lights.


Ps. Look at the cover regardless of the actual light design its the same for all b15's.


----------

